

Ask HN: Where to ask opinionated programming questions? - vonseel

I often find myself with questions about web frameworks, best practices, etc. that are inappropriate for SO. What are the best places to find discussions like this (if something has already been asked) or start a new topic?<p>Specifically, I am interested in JavaScript and Python related threads.<p>Edit Accidentally submitted before entering body...
======
einhverfr
StackExchange has a Programmers site which is supposed to be for conceptual
questions. However, my experience is that if you can narrow down a question to
a few possibilities, you can often get good answers (even better ones) on
other SE sites.

then there are other places, forums, etc.

------
copx
www.reddit.com/r/python

www.reddit.com/r/javascript

www.reddit.com/r/webdev

